# Is it a bird? Is it a plane?



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No it's Betty the Pocket Rocket!










Playing on the frosty lawn at 7am! 










Chasing Daisy!










Revenge!










Umm Daisy I think that's mine....?










Look Dad, I am being a good girl!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great to see Betty having such fun with Daisy!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What fantastic pictures Sarah. Betty and Daisy look like they are having a great time together. 

Colin, I know you are probably missing her like crazy but she is in such good hands


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwww....she looks like she is having a great time!!! and she looks so little!!!! 

They are both going to be quite tuckered out tonight!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sarah, you aren't going to want to give Betty back as they look like they are getting on so well!!

X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah they look to be loving spending time together.
:hug::hug::hug::hug: Colin x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah you have managed to get better pictures in one day than I have in past 10 months - brilliant!!
Your poor neighbors - i'm sure that running a round at 7am was accompanied by the Betty bark
It really helps seeing Betty having such a good time


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. They are having fun and wearing each other out!  Colin wont need to worry about getting Betty back though although Lizzie has already asked if we can have another Cockapoo JUST like Betty!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooh no.2 soon then Sarah ???? lol x x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sarah you have managed to get better pictures in one day than I have in past 10 months - brilliant!!
> Your poor neighbors - i'm sure that running a round at 7am was accompanied by the Betty bark
> It really helps seeing Betty having such a good time


Oh good, I am glad that you like seeing them I was worried they might make you sad! It must seem so strange seeing Betty piccies being posted by someone else! 

I did get them in once they started being noisy!  They are so funny though...all will be calm and then suddenly...there off!  

Have fun with the painting. :hug: xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oooh no.2 soon then Sarah ???? lol x x


Next year maybe


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's if Betty doesn't put you off getting poo number two


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow .. they look fab together  

Sarah this will make you want another one ... warning!

The best part of having two is the fun they have together


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> That's if Betty doesn't put you off getting poo number two


How could Betty manage that as she's so cute!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thanks for the comments. They are having fun and wearing each other out!  Colin wont need to worry about getting Betty back though although Lizzie has already asked if we can have another Cockapoo JUST like Betty!


Another pocket rocket!! What on earth would cockapoo walks be like!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> That's if Betty doesn't put you off getting poo number two


As if! 



JoJo said:


> Oh wow .. they look fab together
> 
> Sarah this will make you want another one ... warning!
> 
> The best part of having two is the fun they have together


Too late JoJo  I already knew I wanted two so this will be interesting for me to experience having two temporarily. It is lovely having them both following me around!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know exactly what your days are full of at the moment ... and it is the best ... enjoy every second of it Sarah .. I know Betty & Daisy will ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> How could Betty manage that as she's so cute!!!


I'll let Sarah answer that in another week or so....
Jules, defo up for an evening Windsor walk sometime ( maybe next week??)..
hey I might even let you buy me a pint afterwards!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

The photos are gorgeous Sarah, a real cracking pair of beautiful girls! 

Betty looks like she's having maximum fun, maybe you should open a 'poo hotel ... a poo-tel :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

poo-tel .... I like it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I like the idea of a Poo-tel!  I think that will suit me  I am looking for a bit of a change.....


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh you should totally do it Sarah, seriously! I'd have no hesitation with Archie staying with you


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Oh you should totally do it Sarah, seriously! I'd have no hesitation with Archie staying with you


Well Archie would be more than welcome anytime!  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I'll let Sarah answer that in another week or so....
> Jules, defo up for an evening Windsor walk sometime ( maybe next week??)..
> hey I might even let you buy me a pint afterwards!!


Perfect! My dad's down next week doing my bathroom but he's always up for a pint too so let me know when works for you!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What wonderful photo's, both girls looks like they are having a fabulous time.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great photos Sarah - looks like they are having great fun and nice to say that Betty has settled in so well  x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic photos. They look like they are having so much fun.....they will miss each other when Betty goes home.


----------

